# Morel Mushroom Report for AEP?



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I know that mushroom huntin' can go hand in hand with fishin', especially when you are traveling from one pond to the next at AEP. Just wonderin' if anybody has started to find any in southeast Ohio, especially at the rec lands. Seems that finding them gets harder and harder each year. Are there less shrooms or more hunters? Do turkeys really eat em? If you can train a dog to find drugs, could you train one to find mushrooms?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know the mushrooms are up in SE Ohio. We have found around 200 in the past two weeks. My fiance and I were at AEP today and spoke with a guy that was there hunting 'shrooms, and had found quite a few today. Better get out and find some this weekend before they are all gone! Good luck!!!


----------



## 3wt (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm hoping for a lot on Saturday (if Friday's anticipated rain arrives). I haven't found any in the past two days; it seem too dry. I have noticed a lot more people hunting this year. A friend found some blacks and a gray last night in Athens County. Good luck


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD------- I am ready. I am dreaming of fishy's frying in the skillet and alot of good story's. Someone told me last night that Roho and his gang was going to be there the same time we are. Maybe be worth the trouble of trying to find him.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I have heard that in the south they call shrooms "dry land fish". The big yellows sort of look like a fish fillet, but I don't think they taste like fish. I hope we can at least get a few for an appetizer to the rest of our usual smorgasbord. I tried loading the picture of last fall's skillet o' fish, but the file is too big.


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

Did you say roho


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

These Were Found the 23rd and the 24th didnt find to many yellows still a little early but these were delicious


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey CT--
That is a nice lookin mess of shrooms. The only thing better than that is another pan of 'em. Ever heard that before, BB? With any luck, rain and sunshine, we may be able to stumble over a few this weekend. Thanks for postin' the pic.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

oh wow I want some! we found some last year but the location is owned by someone else now so we lost that spot.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMM_MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! All you need besides another pan of those is a nice side of crappie!!! MMMMMMMMM (and favorite cold beverage  )


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

That picture makes my tummy rumble. That's a bunch of shrooms!


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hey jd and bb. sorry to jump in on this. but they are calling for rain thursday-sunday sofar. i woulndnt bank on it 100% but i just wanted to give you the heads up. good thing we hasve wadders. lol. jason


----------

